# Surf fishing predictions this weekend?



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Thinking of heading down matagorda this friday-sunday, was looking to see if any of you gentlemen have heard/seen beach conditions and what you guys thought about the bite after all this freshwater coming in from this storm.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

SS's looking look


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

mccain said:


> SS's looking look


Never been there, looks nice

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

you should be fine at Matagorda. we fished right after Harvey a few years ago and got on 'em. more salt at the beach than anywhere else


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Let us know how Matagorda went. I might be giving it a try also.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

chimster said:


> Let us know how Matagorda went. I might be giving it a try also.


Will do

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

If we can't find good surf in Sargent, we may be scouting it out this afternoon or tomorrow. If you see us say hi. 4 guys dark gray Tacoma.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

chimster said:


> If we can't find good surf in Sargent, we may be scouting it out this afternoon or tomorrow. If you see us say hi. 4 guys dark gray Tacoma.


Will do, blue tacoma and white ram

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluffRat (Oct 4, 2016)

SS looks good all week, just cold https://magicseaweed.com/Surfside-Surf-Report/3953/


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

BluffRat said:


> SS looks good all week, just cold https://magicseaweed.com/Surfside-Surf-Report/3953/




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

chimster said:


> Let us know how Matagorda went. I might be giving it a try also.


Beach is flat, has exposed clay in some areas not as much debris as i thought thered be. Almost all the dunes are gone.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Howâ€™s driving? Weâ€™re going in a couple of weeks but my truck is 2wd.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Douglasdzaster said:


> Howâ€™s driving? Weâ€™re going in a couple of weeks but my truck is 2wd.


DONT DO IT

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Douglasdzaster said:


> Howâ€™s driving? Weâ€™re going in a couple of weeks but my truck is 2wd.






This is pretty normal for matagorda....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Man I want to surf fish to. This is my first trip and people keep telling me just donâ€™t go past three mile cut I think it is.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Douglasdzaster said:


> Man I want to surf fish to. This is my first trip and people keep telling me just donâ€™t go past three mile cut I think it is.


That is very true, but what ends up happening, is by Sunday everyone has rutted the entrance and first 3 miles of beach out. Not saying you'll for sure get stuck, but you need to be prepared to get stuck, have shovel, a good strap, bucket for water etc.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge. Iâ€™m definitely going to bring a shovel,bucket etc. including plenty of drinking water. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Hopefully Iâ€™ll be able to pass on the favor some day sir.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

mike flores said:


> This is pretty normal for matagorda....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


that's good stuff. of course i've been there myself. thank God for good samaritans


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

mccain said:


> that's good stuff. of course i've been there myself. thank God for good samaritans


No doubt, I got stuck on Saturday trying to help someone else out. He got into the vegetation and sank in clay. I drove over to help at first light and drove onto quick sand, literally, QUICKSAND. Of course I didn't realize it until i stopped momentarily to switch it in reverse to back towards him and the front end of my truck sank immediately. I got out to evaluate it and the ground went completely soft and felt like I was on a giant water bed. Each step I took would send ripples in the sand, and if I stayed in the same spot for more than a few seconds I would start sinking, it was crazy. It looked completely dry till I drove onto it and water started to squeeze out and began to swallow my truck. Luckily for me/us a jeep showed up with a broken winch and the guy let us use his cable. With the cable combined with 2 straps and a come along i was able to break free and get out thanks to a friend of mines truck parked about 100 feet away. As soon as I backed out, a buddy took the strap off my truck and it started to swallow my truck again, but i was able to escape. We used the same set up to snatch the other guy out, but from a safer vantage point. After a very stressful few hours we were back on solid ground, literally. The pic is seconds after my front end sank, notice I didn't bury myself trying to get out, it simply just swallowed the front end. None of the water was there till the weight of my truck squeezed it out. Other than that it was a very fruitful weekend and my son and i caught plenty of slot reds, a couple bull reds a bunch of dink trout and only 3 hardheads.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank God you got out. Iâ€™m glad yâ€™all caught something to. Nothing like taking your family fishing. Where on the beach did this happen? Quick sand! This keeps getting better and better.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Douglasdzaster said:


> Thank God you got out. Iâ€™m glad yâ€™all caught something to. Nothing like taking your family fishing. Where on the beach did this happen? Quick sand! This keeps getting better and better.


All the way at the end of the beach. The whole island has been rearranged so google maps wouldn't do any good. Just stay on beaten path and you'll normally be ok. We got off beach around 1130 am and the weekend traffic had the sand pretty loose already, there were a couple vehicles stuck at the entrance when we pulled out, but there were people trying to pull them out already.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

I think the blue tacoma was trying to reach the marsh or bay on the back.. not actually driving on the beach right?>


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

buton said:


> I think the blue tacoma was trying to reach the marsh or bay on the back.. not actually driving on the beach right?>


Lol the tacoma was mine, I was camped on the beach, and drove onto that bar to try to get the guy in the mud with my strap.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

mike flores said:


> Lol the tacoma was mine, I was camped on the beach, and drove onto that bar to try to get the guy in the mud with my strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I am always afraid to that on the "mud" you never know whats going to happen..


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

buton said:


> I am always afraid to that on the "mud" you never know whats going to happen..


Definitely sketchy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

